# Who are you & what about your cars?



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Well, I'm Dave & I'm 28 years old and married with no kids (DINK, Double Income No Kids). I'm the du in duandcc and Cheryl (my wife) is cc, so the username is duANDcc (she never changed her last name). We use the same username for everything online and share it. 
Anyway, my facination with German cars was started at an early age. In 1981 my father bought 2 Audis, a 5+5 as his daily driver and a Eurospec Urq as a toy. Then in 1981 my mother bout a first run Coupe. I fell in love with the Coupe. When I was little and riding in the back, I tought everyone was staring at us because of the car. I thought it was in the same leagu as a 911, silley kid. When I was in 8th grade, the Coupe got totaled by a uninsured idiot who missed his exist and BACKED UP on a highway. So, when I was 16, I was given the 5+5 as a hand-me-down and the Urq to use on special occasions. When I graduated HS, my mother convinced dad and I that I needed a "more relaible & newer car" for driving to college. We traded the 5+5 on a 1988 90 quattro. Biggest automotive mistake I've ever made. I really miss the 5+5 & would give my left nut to science to get it back. The 90 was a high maintenance friend, it constantly needed attention and back then I did NONE of my own work, it was all done at the dealer or a local shop. Just before I graduated college (B.S. in Counseling & Criminal Justice, M.S. ABD in Counceling) the 90 got sandwiched in amulti-car accident on the highway when Cheryl was driving it to work. Totaled. This was August 1997. We were waiting on the insurance selltement and they gave us 30 days of rental money. So what did we do with the rental money? Bought a cop car at auction for $350! Then in November 97 we bought a 1998 Passat GLS 1.8T. Then in November 2001 I bought the car I had really wanted all along, a Coupe GT Special Build. I still drove the Passat as my daily driver as the CGT was in pretty bad shape and needed a LOT of work. In April 2002 I had the CGT fixed up enough that it was reliable and safe so I sold the Passat and bought a 2002 Jetta GSL 1.8T (180 HP, tiptronic) for Cheryl. In June of this year, my father decided that he was getting a bit too old to be climbing in/out of his 1993 RX-7 R1 so he bought a Infinity G35 and I have adoped the RX-7 as my ne toy. It's got only 80,000 miles on it and less than 15,000 on the engine rebuild, but it will be sold pretty soion, Cheryl HATES it so it never gets driven. 
What's next for me & my cars? Well, in the somewhat near future, the CGT will become my toy & commuter car (work is only 4 miles away), and we will be buying a large Euro or Asian sedan for use as our weekend & trip car. What will it be? Likely a used A8 or A6 quattro, possibly an Acura & Lexus. 
As for what I do for a living, I've given up on the "do-gooder" counceling thing and turned my hobby into my career. I'm now one of the IT Managers for a local Credit Union, I manage their Telecommunications Department.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (duandcc)*

Come on everyone, don't be shy, post who you are and your Audi past...


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (duandcc)*

Hello everybody, my name is Chris, and I have an audi problem.







I guess I'll stick with Daves format... so here we go. Username is sirhc, Chris backwards. I know, I'm so creative.
Always loved cars, had a few bugs and ghias when I was younger. Drove a G60 corrado for a while, also had a few rabbits (including a turbo rabbit which spent more of its life with me as a project, but thats okay). Sold the corrado to pay for school, picked up an old audi 5ktq as a beater driver for a few months. Ended up falling in love with it, so much so that I still have it. Actually ended up buying the 5ktqs big brother, a 92' S4. Love it, love it, love it. It makes me excited to drive to work.








The 5ktq is for sale, as it really just doesn't get driven too much. I'll probably keep the S4 for a long, long while. I do miss having a small sporty car though, so I'm planing to starting a new project soon. Planning on a bike engined lotus 7 replica, ala http://www.championmotorcars.com. Should be fun.
I'm 23, graduated with my B.A.S. last year, currently down in Alabama flying helicopters for the Army (National Guard). Should be returning to Idaho within a year... looking at a career in the fire service. Fun.
Who's next?


_Modified by sirhc at 5:43 PM 9-28-2003_


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (sirhc)*

Hi,
I'm Chris, and as most of you know, I have a serious Audi problem. It all started when my associate pastor gave me an old 1986 Jetta GL automatic that had a charging problem. Replaced the alternator, thermostat and engine mounts and sold the car to a car lot for $900.
So then I wanted to really get into a cool project car. I happened upon a guy at the local import auto store (similar to the hardware store on Home Improvement) who drove an audi. I asked him if he wouldn't mind taking me for a ride in one. His car was a clapped out, crappy suspension 1986 5000 TQ sedan. After driving it, I was hooked.
So, he and I went looking for an Audi project car. We found 2 Audi 100's that didn't run sitting in a field. We asked the guy how much he wanted and he said he'd take $500. We bought them and towed them home as our project. We selected the car that was the most complete to restore and use the other car as parts. We got the 1989 100 running and sold it for $2500. So, now, I had almost $3000 at my disposal. 
I then traded my daily driver (1992 Dodge Stealth) to a buddy for a 1992 Mazda MPV and a 1987 Mercedes Benz 300D. I immediately sold the Benz to a friend and sported the Van. I then purchased my 1990 Audi 200 TQ Avant for use as my daily driver. After selling my 89 100, I then purchased a 1986 Audi 5000S and a 1985 Audi 5000S turbo. I sold the '85, turning a $1000 profit on it and traded the 1986 for a 1987 Honda CRX Si. I sold the Si for $1200, which came out to about a $600 profit on that car.
Here's where it gets a little muddy. I then bought the V8Q with a snapped timing belt from a gentleman in Colorado. I still have that car. I then purchased a 1988 Audi 5000 CS TQ Avant from Chris Semple @ Force5. I still have that car. I then purchased a 1990 Audi 90 CSQ20V and sold it at a $500 profit. I then turned around and bought my friend's (the same guy I sold the Benz to and bought my 1990 Avant from) 1991 Audi 200 TQ 20V Sedan. Did a little work to it and sold it at a $300 profit and purchase my current 1991 200 TQ 20V Avant.
In that time, somewhere I acquired my 1974 VW Super Beetle and my 1972 Caddy. Oh yeah, and my Ford truck too!
Needless to say, my wife is a wonderful, giving woman who is very understanding of this expensive disease that I have.
Oh yeah, and to top it all off, I have 8 cars now, and I lost my job on Saturday. Anybody want to buy a car?








Chris


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (200HP4dr)*


_Quote »_Hello everybody, my name is Chris, and I have an audi problem


_Quote, originally posted by *200HP4dr* »_Hi,
I'm Chris, and as most of you know, I have a serious Audi problem.

lol


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (sirhc)*

I was merely stating that you have a little bitty wound. Kind of like skinning your knee after falling off your bike. Mine is more akin to falling on a grenade just as it's going off.








Chris


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (sirhc)*

I guess I'm next








Hi, my name is Per (it's a scandinavian short form of Peter) and I'm a 29 y.o. SINK and a general car nut by default. I work as a security guard in the worlds biggest security company, Securitas. My username is PerL which is just my first name and first letter of my last name, Lindgren. 
As mentioned, I have been a car nut since birth! Well, almost. My mom tells me that I could recognize cars by the age of three, just by details like taillights or window shapes etc. I always knew what kind of car I saw







My childhood was influenced by many different cars that my dad owned, when I was born my first ride in life was in the backseat of a 1964 VW Squareback. It was quite rusty so in 1976 my dad gave it away and bought a 1974 Mazda 818 wagon (aka 808 or RX-3 even though the 818/808 has a piston engine). This Mazda was quite special to me, and my parents, and we had it in the family until 1998 when it was crashed and totalled by a stupid @$$-hole that tried to outrun some cops








Anyways, back on topic. My dad got a new company car in 1977, a car that must have influenced me a lot. It was a brand new Audi 100 LS, color was Reseda Green and it looks exactly like the one that Vortexer Hervast has. The car was unfortenately fitted with Audi's infamous 3-speed autobox and that car was no exception, especially when we went camping with a trailer. That killed the tranny completely, leaving us stranded in Denmark.
After the Squareback and Audi I always had a special feel for these German cars. My dad went on to a Mazda 929 L HT in 81, but since I have 2 brothers and one sister we needed a bigger car. In 1985 dad bought a Mitsubishi Spacewagon aka Colt Vista. It was a very modern car in 1985 and I happened to stray away from German cars, I had a period where I was a fan of Mitsubishis.
This all ended when by eldest brother bought a 1971 VW Superbeetle in 1989, and my 2nd eldest brother following suit with also buying a 1971 Superbeetle in 1992. I was now hooked for life. I bought a fixer-upper 1969 Bug in '93 but I quickly learned that it had too much rust to ever live again. I relied on the old family Mazda while going through the Army, but in the meantime my 2nd eldest brother had bought a 1973 Squareback. I took the square off his hands after my army experience, his wife set the foot down. I still own this squareback!
Still, my feel for Audi hadnt died. Growing up with watching group B rallying on sattelite made an impression on me. So in 1997 I found that the squareback needed some restoration and I needed some more reliable transportation. I bought myself a 1984 Audi 80 quattro, a very nice Tornado red 4-door with sunroof, 2.0 5E engine and brown interior. It was a very fun car, but with me being partly unemplyed at the time (I only worked a 30% position in those days) the quattro insurance was killing me. I had to find something that had lower annual insurance costs.
Never straying away from VW/Audis as my choices I faced a hard time, because I was hooked on offroading after a couple of friends f mine bougth 4x4s a few months earlier. Me was never a guy to completely follow suit, so with my combined love for old VWs and my new 4x4 interest I bought a 1988 Vanagon Syncro that I used to explore the woods. 
After 2 years in the Vanagon's driver's seat I had earned a full 100% position at work and had alot better personal economy. I decided that I needed a more normal road car again, so a friend of mine who is a used car importer was going to get me a 1994 VW Golf Cabrio from Belgium. With me having sold the Vanagon 3 weeks earlier, I was quite dissapointed to hear that he didnt have a Cabrio for me. Instead, he had brought with him a 1992 Audi 100 2.8 quattro Avant that I bought. While this was a very nice car, my lust for open-air motorings didnt exactly fall during the hot summer of 2000, so only 5 months later, I found me my new car for the next 2 years, a 1992 Audi Cabriolet. The Cabrio was a very nice car and gave me virtually no trouble in the two years I had it.
As times change, I felt that the mortgages on the Cabrio was being a bit too much. Not only that, I still regretted that I sold the 84 80q. So I started to look for a "new" car again. This time I wanted a quattro like before, but a Coupe instead of the sedan. So in the easter of 2002 I found it at the used car lot at the local BMW dealership. It was a beatiful example, but not only that, it was a one owner car with only 100.082 kms on the meter! With this example in front of my eyes, I had to have it! The days of easter when the BMW dealer was closed was terrible! I was there twice a day loking at this Audi, and as soon as the store opened I was there ready to buy the Coupe! The sales rep told me that it was already sold, but the person had to drive two hours to come get it. I managed to convince him that if I showed up with cash first, I could have it. As said, as done, I got the quattro!







I have not regretted one day since, but my economy was a bit tight the next 8 months because the Cabrio was almost impossible to get rid of. Suddenly there were too many used Cabrios in the market, the prices had dropped terribly and peole are picky. I finally got rid of it in December 2002 so I could concentrate on the Coupe.
In the future? Well, I dont know. I constanly look at any VW or Audi and think to myself that I would like to have one of those... But I hope that I can settle with the Coupe for a few years now. If I would go for a newer car I would have a hard time, there are too many nice VWs and Audis to choose from. I would love to have another wagon like the 92 100 I had, but it would have to be the A6 version of the same car with the 30-valve 2.8 and quattro of course.
So to sum up a very long post I would have to say that I'm dedicted to VW and Audi for life. I cant imagine me going for another brand with the exception of possibly a Seat or a Skoda, which both are just as much family members.








Btw, a Porsche would be nice as well!


----------



## austinado16 (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (duandcc)*

Hello, my name is Todd, I'm 40 years old, married and have a 4 year old daughter. My user name is the factory name and project designation for a car that I'm most widely known for owning and supporting, the Austin America (Austin Design Office project #16) Hence, Austinado16. I started and run the Austin America Website at http://www.austinamericausa.com. I also started the Austin America Register to keep track of, and support the remaining cars and am the moderator for the original 1100 email group.
As a kid growing up in 1960's Alaska we had a handful of aircooled VW's. A '63 bug that totalled in a head on collision with a drunk driver and a couple of squarebacks. I've been in love with water cooled VW's (and German cars in general) since I bought my first Rabbit back in 1987. My body had long been a VW air and water cooled enthusiast and just drove the crap out of his 76 Rabbit as a daily beater. I found a 1975 Rabbit for $150.00 got it running, through a set of Sears tires on it, loaded it with camping gear and clothes, and my girlfriend and I drove it to Alaska for the summer. Drove it home about 2-1/2 months later, putting about 7,500 miles on it. Simply amazing for a car that was laying in a field for years and had umpteen hundred thousand on the clock........but hey, that's VW.
After selling the car I missed it so much that I bought a 79 Diesel Rabbit. What a great car. I added a/c, a 5spd, GTI front brakes and both sway bars, Scirocco wheels and eventually built a new motor for it. It was bullet proof and I drove it all over the western states and Canada on road trips.
That got me into buying, fixing and selling them because they were everywhere here in So. Cal at that time. The education of fixing them led to a job with the big local German independant, which then exposed me to the rest of the European car world. We serviced Audi, BMW, MBZ, Porche, Saab, Volvo, VW. While working there I found my current 1981 Rabbit Diesel LX Pickup, which I've restored to as new condition. I also picked up a pair of MBZ Coupes from the 60's, a 66 250 SEC and a 67 250 SEC. Both are extremely rare with 4-on-the-floor and electric sunroofs.
The job at the independant eventually led to a job with the local VW dealer where I was the lead tech. I know what you're thinking....dealer's suck, as do most of their mechanics. True, and ours was no exception. I've never been treated or seen other employees treated so bad. The Audi guy, myself and the MBZ guy were actually very good and we specialized in the "no body else can fix it" diagnostics and electronics. Although we did everything else too. All 3 of us quit in about a 2 month period leaving the dealership twisting slowly in the wind.
So, enough of that......fast forward to April of this year. We'd had a fantastic '86 Jetta, perfect as my wife's high mileage (238,000mi) commuter and perfect for hauling around our daughter. Her brother offers his 94 Toyota Celica Supra GT...complete with rear wing......and my wife goes nuts over it. Needless to say the fight was on because I hate the ricers big time. Of course I lost the battle and the Jetta went bye-bye. Then one day I drove through the parking lot of the local Goodwil to see if anything VW had been turned in. There sat an 87 Audi 4000S. It was in remarkable condition and a 5spd to boot. Suddenly I recognized the car, which now had 253,000mi on the clock. I used to work on it 10 years ago when I was at the German independant. It was one of only 3 that we serviced as there were just none around here. I used to always offer to buy it from the owner who'd had it since new.
$875 later it was on a tow dolly headed home. Because the previous owner was so anal about it's upkeep, it's had everything done, top to bottom. She even had it painted in the original color about 2 years ago! I've taken care of a bunch of small cosmetic stuff, like the chrome front and back window trim, trunk badges, shift boot, fog light blanks, belts, plugs, filters, etc. But, for the most part, I've done very little. 
So that's how I became an Audi owner and for the most part, I like it better than the Jetta. I think it handles and rides far better. I think the A/C system is a very poor design and my god, the headlights are even worse than the Jetta!! Also, the Jetta had a fantastic 5th gear and I really miss that. The Audi is running about 900rpm higher at the same cruise speeds and that's a bit difference in noise and gas mileage. But, I love all the power goodies and I've always like the look of the late 4000 bodies. And, every day I pray a connecting rod will see it's way out of the Toyota's engine!










_Modified by austinado16 at 6:22 PM 9-28-2003_


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (200HP4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200HP4dr* »_Oh yeah, and to top it all off, I have 8 cars now, and I lost my job on Saturday. Anybody want to buy a car?
























That sucks, but at least you'll be able to work on the toybox








Oh, yeah, I'm Silly_me, I like VAG products. I have two right now. So I'm not as bad as the other chris' up there. I do have a wife, honestly! And a kid...I think it's a girl...I'll have to double check that. I love sheep, quattro and 8v 2.0L engines and I'm not afraid to admit it








My first Audi ever was a FWD automatic 5000...and even after that I still bought more


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (Silly_me)*

I'm next.
I'm 32, and aquarius. I like long walks, Italian food, and....oooops! wrong web site.
Just kidding.
I really am 32, with a lovely wife, and a corgi for a kid.
My interest in VAG autos began back when I borrowed my grandmothers 1980 rabbit, and was really impressed with how fun, and rewarding it was to drive fast on twisty back roads.
My first car was a '76 Oldsmobile delta 88 ,so you can see why I was impressed.
It didn't really click in for me untill I was in Germany for a summer back in 1988.
There I fell in love wih my Uncles '87 100 avant.
However I remained a die-hard VW nut untill 3 years ago.
I had the pleasure of owning the following VW's 1979 Rabbit, 1982 Jetta, 1983 Jetta, 1984 Jetta GLI which was my first VW, and VERY fast. 1986 Scirocco 16V, 1990 Corrado G60, 1987 Jetta GLI, 1988 Jetta, and a 1986 Quantum syncro.
For many years I also had someone else work on my cars for me, but I went through a bad poor phase, buying many cheap Jettas, and fixing them my self.
I learned alot, and became more confident to the point where I do most of my repairs myself.
The Audi but was always a fascination, but I was a little uneasy of the high maintenance costs I had heard about from varoius people.
When my quantum syncro was on its death bed, I really wanted another AWD car with a standard transmission.
VW didn't make any, so I looked the Audi way.
I test drove a 1996 A4 at a used car dealer, but he was too pushy.
I responded to an ad the the paper for a 1994 A4 with a decent asking price.
When I was talking to the seller he mentioned that it was an S4!!!
I informed him of the mis print in the paper, and he was furious.
One look at the car, and I knew it had to be mine.
I was hypnotized by the lines of the urq many years ago, but always assumed that they were never imported into the US.
I knew nothing of these cars other than they had AWD, and looked really cool.
Three years ago I saw my first urq in the flesh.
It was a black 1982, with alot of rust, and was real beat looking.
I thought to myself, they do exist!!!
I was half seroius to maybe find one someday.
On the way to a local music store to pick up some guitar strings I caught out of the corner of my eye another glimpse of another urq!!!
It was at a local indie Euro import garage. 
The next weekend I asked the owner of the shop about the car, it was given to him by the previous owner, becuase she couldn't pay the repair bill.
I offered to trade my Corrado for an even swap., He denied, he wasn't sure what he was going to do with the car, make it a race car, or othewise.
I bought every book/magazine I could, read ever post on the urq forums just to imerse myself in the car.
I became obsessed with owing one.
EVERY weekend for two years I would swing by the shop to just look at the car, and maybe chat with him for a momont to check if he had made up his mind....
One day I get a telephone call from him stating that he wanted to sell the car!
I promptly got a loan, and sold the Corrado for the same price as the loan.
The urq was mine!!!
It was real neglected, but had a freshly rebuilt MC engine.
I have been restoring it for the past 10 months.
Wow that was alot of typing!!!








I serve with pride in the US Coast Guard, and have done so for 10 years.
I play the guitar, and surf when the time permits.
Sepp by the way is the name of the urq.


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (Silly_me)*

Hi - my name is Andy, and I'm an Audi-holic.
Hey, this is kind of fun. The new AA, Audi's Anonymous







On a more serious note, it's is great to be able to put a "history" to the posters.
My Story - Too young to be a real hippe in the 60's I became a professional surf bum, I moved from SoCal in the late 70's to try my hand at being a ski bum in Utah. I skied every day and worked the resorts through the early 80's (thank goodness AIDs wasn't invented yet). After the knees gave out I decided to hide in school and got my BSME (Mech Engineering) and suddenly, here I am: 47, bad knees so I can't ski much, to old to snowboard, don't heal fast enough to skateboard, too fat to care (damn that cold, cold beer







and car racing on TV). Now I don't mean to sound whinny - I'm not. I'm very happy here in the land of the Mormons (not one) with my 100 year old house (needs work), 30 year old boat (needs work), 30 year old Jaguar (needs hand grenade), 2 Jettas' (need tires) and 37 year old wife (needs nothing, perfect but see my sig.)
Car Story - I'll keep this to the Audi's, I can't remember all the rest (vw van in the early 70's on the beach-whoo hoo, 59 beetle ragtop totaled-boo hoo) It all started with a '72 (I think) 100LS WD automatic light blue rust bucket - had been an east coast car driven to Utah. When it ran it flew, but it only ran about 50% of the time. Anyway, after struggling for about a year to keep it running I had a freind tell me that his dad had one on the farm in Wyoming that he didn't want anymore - didn't run but was sure it wasn't major. I borrowed a truck and dolly from work and drove from Salt Lake to Gillette friday night (450mi) grabbed the car and a cup of coffee and drove back saturday afternoon (450mi much slower). Sunday morning I put the distributor from the old girl in the new girl, turned the key and she fired right up. I drove that car basically trouble free for 2 years until the block decided to let a connecting rod out the side. This really was one of those classic car in a barn stories - under a tarp covered with hay and crap. It was rootbeer brown, no rust ('74 I think) very little wear on the interior. Hosed it of and it was love at first sight.
Anyway, that was back in the mid '90s and I got out of Audi's (all smaller cars altogether) and into big 4 wheel drive trucks until a couple of recent VW Jetta purchases reminded me how much fun a car that actually handles well could be. So just last week I have taken delivery of a 1991 90Q20V thanks to the kind graces of 'tex members SEAT and MFZERO. I'm sure that by the time this one goes to that big autobahn in the sky I will have lots of new tales to tell.
Whew! boy that felt great, I need a beer.
See Ya
Andy


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (Phatbastard)*


_Quote »_too fat to care (damn that cold, cold beer and car racing on TV). Now I don't mean to sound whinny - I'm not. I'm very happy here in the land of the Mormons (not one) with my 100 year old house (needs work), 30 year old boat (needs work), 30 year old Jaguar (needs hand grenade), 2 Jettas' (need tires) and 37 year old wife (needs nothing, perfect but see my sig.)


LMAO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Almost reads like my own biography


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (Silly_me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silly_me* »_
I do have a wife, honestly! And a kid...I think it's a girl...I'll have to double check that. I love sheep, 

Uummm


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (audinut!$)*

My name's richard, and I'm a single, 20 year old Volkswagen and Mazda sales guy in Milwaukee, WI. My UrS4 is my first audi, but not my first european car. I had a 1993 Saab 9000 Aero (it was phat) and some ******* ran a red light and ended that one







At least I learned how safe Saabs are







I walked away without a scratch after that 40mph crash. I bought the Audi following taht and now I'm driving that rather happily. Had the S4 for about ayear now. Gonna keep it until it blows up or until I go back and finish college


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (4RCD3S4)*

Im Bill, or just b, 22, single, live in pittsburgh.
i first got into audis/vw's from a friend of mine in VA who was big into air cooled vws, then he got a 98 gti, and got me into water cooled vws. my first car was an '83 BMW 320i with about 175K on the clock. My parents bought it for my oldest sister as her first car, then it went to my other older sister for her first car, then down to me for my first as well. When i moved to pittsburgh we had a friend drive it from VA to pittsburgh, and he didnt take notice that the engine was overheating and cooked it. nevertheless i still drove it for a few months, but one day a radiator hose came loose, melted against the block, and we said to hell with it, and got rid of it. i went without a car for a while, and while searching for mkII jettas, came across an '88 90 quattro, drove it, and was hooked. had that for a couple years, until last november, on my way out to ohio from pittsburgh, i wrecked it in a bad storm thread here
then this march i found my coupe on ebay, called the guy and had him end the auction, took delivery from texas a couple weeks later, and have been dumping money into it ever since.
-b


----------



## Squanttro (Aug 9, 2003)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (MtnSurferX)*

Im conor and im 20 and i hate my car(s).


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

I may be young, but my Audi story is quite long.......... Maybe someday I will get the urge to spill it all out... but for now I'll just say, 
My name is Ricky, and I am an Auditard!


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (Squanttro)*

Hi I'm Richard, 22, single, in Bellingham, WA (100 miles north of Seattle). As for user names...I was formerly billzcat1 on vortex, but got banned because of some inflammatory Haikus, hence the current name "Haiku Master". I eat, sleep, and breathe cars.
Here's my Audi history!
I've pretty much grown up in Audis. In 1989, my parents bought a 200Q avant in "taupe metallic". My mom traded it in on a 94 100CSQ Avant in "Europe Blue" and that car had a few problems and got traded in on a 97 A6Q Avant, pearl white. So basically, since I was 8 I was riding around, and eventually driving these wagons. My mom was one of the first on the block with a New Beetle in 98 and this was the car I learned to drive a stick in. This car got traded in for a 99 Passat V6 and eventually this car was sold.
My whole family has been addicted to VAG products! One of my older brothers has 2 Audi Foxes, one 73, one 74. Another brother had an 89 Jetta GLI. My dad loved the Porsches (not VAG but close) and had a 72 911 targa and then an 86 928S.
My first car was a 67 Dodge Monaco. It had 54k original miles, was cherry red with a black top, 3-speed auto with a 383ci V8. It weighed 5000 lbs, was 19.5 feet long and got an average of 5 mpg. Great car for a 16 y/o 







Anyway it bore the brunt of a 16 y/o driving. The brakes went out when I was parking and it hit a tree at 5 mph, little dent in the hood and bumper. I put it in the ditch once no damage. My first time driving in the snow, I slid into a telephone pole, no damage. I was trying to sell the car to buy a Jetta and got into a pretty major accident that really messed up the car. I had changed lanes and got sideswiped by a speeding truck. My fault, live and learn. I sold it for $400. I still see it every now and then in my hometown and want it back.
I then got into a 96 Ford Tbird which was a pretty decent car. The problem: I was getting tired of rear wheel drive. In my town, everyone is crazy and I wasn't comfortable getting into traffic because the roads are perpetually wet and the car had too much torque to ever hook up. So I started looking for an Audi. The AWD drew me in!
I originally wanted a 200 like my parents had in 89 and spent some time looking for decent local example. Well turns out they were pretty expensive and I couldn't afford insurance on a turbocharged car. I was fairly Audi ignorant and saw a Coupe quattro listed in the paper. I had only ever seen one before and I didn't even know what it was (no badging). So I went and took a look at a fine pearl white example in Bothell, WA. I fell in love with the body style! I decided not to buy that CQ since it was too expensive and had a few problems. I test drove a couple 90s but they were FWD and I had resolved to get AWD. Still very nice cars.
I came across the CQ I purchased in the Sunday Seattle Times on its first day listed, back in Nov 99. I went and looked at it the same day and bought it within in the week. Black, with 164,102 miles. Had the 16" Cabriolet sport wheels on it, which I loved. Conor, you better take care of my babies








Anyway, I've had a blast with the CQ over the last 4 years. Great in the snow, and I only put into one snowbank! I've only been left stranded once when the alternator went out. I've had a few other break-downs and of course the standard maintenance, but only stranded once.
I picked up my 100LS a year ago. One of my roommates was shopping for a car and brought an Auto Trader in to work and I spotted it in there. Looked at it a week later, bought it a week after that. The car came with a whole truckload of spare parts and had a great body and interior. 46k original miles. I didn't pay much attention to it as a project until I was in the wreck with the CQ. Since then I have rebuilt basically ever mechanical system on the car. The whole chassis is all new parts at this point. It's been a great project and I really like the car but I'm thinking of selling it to finance my CQ project. The CQ is currently stripped bare of all chassis components in the garage, just a body with interior. Anyone want a 100LS?








My current daily driver is a Bimmer







Its a long and weird story how I got ahold of it. Anyway its a 94 325i with some problems and it makes me miss my CQ in many many ways. I am trying to get a new job and if I do, I want to ditch the Bimmer and get a new Golf TDI since I'll be commuting a lot and I love the mileage PLUS I would LOVE to run Biodiesel. 
Anyway, thats the automotive Me! I wish merry motoring to all!


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (Haiku Master)*

Wel my Name is Elliott. I'm 22 and Live on the East coast of Canada. Nova SCotia to be exact.
I have a diploma in IT. Not in school at the moment. Trying to get on the cruise ships.
I have a girlfriend who, most of the time, is cool but hates my obsession with cars.
Loved cars since i can't remember. Anything that wasn't Domestic.
First car was a 1986 audi coupe GT. Bought it when i was 16 for $1200. Drove it for two years and then it met with another vehicle and sat in the yard. I bought an 88 integra 4-door for $1100. Drove it till almost death and sold it for $900. Then bought a 1986 honda CRX for $2000. Fun as hell. Drove it for about a year and sold it for $1500. Fixed my coupe GT. drove it for a while. I then spotted a 1993 90 quattro and snatched it up as quick as i could for $7500(can). Drove it for a year without any mods. The it bit me. Dumped mucho deniro into it till what you see today. Still going. Lately i still have my 86 and newly purchased 90 coupe quattro which was purchased for $1300(can). Thats right. $1300. It is now my winter beater. and the 86 will be sold soon.
I will forever be an Audi nut but may also own some other cars(E30 M3)


----------



## ATMH (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (duandcc)*

My name is Martin, I am 18 years old, and I live in western Massachusetts, U.S.A.
I pretty much grew up on VW. The first car I remember our family having was a light blue VW Rabbit Diesel (81 I think...) that my dad got brand new as a company car. When he quit his job, he got to keep the car. Anyways, that car worked as our family car for a long time. Pretty much until me and my brother started to not fit in the back so well. It started to rot out and we were forced to replace it. The next family car was a 78 Mercedes 300SD. First car I ever saw that had a 5cyl, I remember my dad being pretty impressed by it. Anyways, my dad has been a Diesel Rabbit fan since he had that company car, and over the years he has aquired a lot more. He has hooked up a whole bunch of relatives with Diesel Rabbits over the years, two of which filtered back to me and my brother
My dad and my Uncle found a perfect '81 vw rabbit at a junk yard that needed nothing. they honestly couldnt figure out why it was at a junkyard. That car went to my cousin, who did some stupid stuff and lost his licence. During that time, my brother, who just recently got his licence, drove the car, as it would just sit around otherwise. Sadly, during that time, my cousin did some more stupid stuff and died of a drug overdose. So my brother pretty much got the car for free, though you could say it cost him our cousins life. My car, a 81 rabbit coupe, 4 speed manual w/ sunroof (doesnt work ) was my other cousins car. Ironicly, the two cousins just mentioned were siblings.
Anyways, that still is my car. My dad is convinced that VW Diesel Rabbits are the cheapest car to run in the world. (we have thought about doing the biodiesel thing to maybe one of them, but my dad figures it would cost just as much in the long run, the kits are like $500 USD)
My car probably will get me through this winter, then it probably will die. The drivers seat is practically falling out, as there are major rust issues under the passenger compartment. But it is still running strong (I actualyl had to do a head gasket job on it for it to be my car)
I fell in love with Audi's 3 years ago. I was looking through American Motorcyclist Magazine (motorcycles are my true passion) and I noticed a Buell Firebolt. The bike was everthing I wanted in a bike (well, thats what I though, not so sure any more, but thats a different story) and I thought to myself "I have a dream bike, why dont I have a dream car?" so I set out to find a dream car. I looked for a while, and after reading reviews and stuff decided my dream car was an Audi A4 (simply because I didnt think the S4 was available in the USA)
When I found out that the S4 was available in the USA, that became my dream car. I love the idea of having a great handling car, with a pretty quick 0-60mph time, and deacent fuel econimy. Years go by, and things change, and I was playing Gran Turismo III at a friends house. I saw there was a car called an Elise in the game, and I didnt have any idea what it was. So I looked it up, and found out that the Elise (Lotus) fits me so much better than an S4 (I wont talk about it here/now, but it has been called the best handlign car in the world). The S4 still holds a special place in my heart though, simply because of its practicality. Every time I see one, I spot it and tell other people riding with me something like "that was an S4"
I have had the joy of actually seeing one of these cars up close and talked to the owner, and it is really an amazing car.
My grandfather recently gave us a '90 Audi 100 that needed some work. the cars body and interior are perfect though. It is certainly no S4, but its still an Audi, which is pretty good in my book.
My dad over the years has collected a few interesting cars. Going on the idea that the VW Rabbit Diesels are the cheapest cars to run, he has bought an 80 (I think) VW Rabbit Diesel Pickup. Just got it on the road today after about 1 year of sitting. That truck is one of the mosty stylish vehicles we own, and its too bad we dont really have time to 100% restore it (doing our best to coat the undercarriage with preservatives, so that when we finnaly do restore it, it wont be such a big job) as we have a '69 Corvette that I dragged out of the garadge after 20 years of sitting that still needs work.
My dads other rare vehicle (yes, I consider Rabbit trucks rare) is something probably none of you have heard about. It is a 1985 Grumman Kubvan. The only reason I mention this vehicle is that it has a Rabbit Diesel drivetrain. I think there were only ~1500 of these made, and 1/2 of them had electric engines I think. Either way, its the only one I have ever seen. It is pretty sweet, even if it is lacking for power. My dad puts it best when he says "I turn more heads in the Grumman than I do in the Corvette." Oh yeah, the Grumman is all aluminum. There is some iron stuff (mostly around the engine and wheels I think) but the whole body/frame is aluminum.


----------



## Philbert411 (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (duandcc)*

I'm philbert and here's my 411
long time dub lover, now an audi owner
uhm.. 23, computer tech, teacher, local punk rocker
I guess for me it all began when I was a kid. my dad owned a few bugs (4 to be exact) and for the longest time I've always been into cars. but I got hooked on european cars at an early age. 
unfortunatly where I was from, it's all about chev, ford, or honda. not bad vehicles depeding on what you want to do with them. but no domestic could cut the mustard. 
when I was finally 16 and got my licence, I had the oppritunity to deliver pizza. but I still had no car. so my parents agreed to let me use our 1984 volvo 245 wagon. so long as I pay half my insurance, and keep working. right off the kick, driving euro.
not the euro I wanted. but it would do. so off I went. making money and mistakes along the way. needless to say that volvo was a tank. when you drive pizza, every day for 3-4 years. there's bound to be mishaps behind the wheel. most were in rough weather conditions (snow/wet w/ bad visibility) crap traction on a heavy car front engine rear wheel, not the best to be driving in the winter and learning. But I learned
years later after I finished pizza running, we moved into the bigger city. volvo still kicking after 387k on it... GREAT car. only left me stranded once or twice. but remember. I beat the crap out of it.
somewhere along the line my friends all got into putting stereos in their cars...








I got creative. having friends with a great ammount of knowledge in the subject, and I with my knoledge of stereo systems, I filled the back of my wagon with speakers and threw in about 2000watts of juice and I was bumpin. 
it was retro. totally. white walls and everything, she had many names but I shall always call her "beast"
So on it's last legs, the volvo had finished it's line of service due to heater fan failure. feeling that at the time, to replace the fan would take too long. and realistically everything else on the car was going too. we put it to rest in a field (ask for pics, be amused)
beforehand, we had seen an offer for a 1990 audi that looked too good to be true. and it was... to make a long story short. 3 morals of my story which I had never told
1. dont buy a car off ebay until you see it and really LOOK at it
2. dont buy a car when your not sure if there are qualified independent mechanics available
3. dont buy a car from another country when you dont know the procedures and protocol of importing a vehicle across an international boarder.
expensive mistake. but too expensive to go back on.
so it was up to my brother in law and I to repair my decrepid audi 80.
upon delivery, the car needed cv axles, joints, controlarm bushings, lights, struts, brakes, and above all else, differential.
I'll list as best as I can, cronologically how we had fixed the problems in the events that which they had occured.
saftey was a bust... rip off at 800 bucks to do nothing to the car, but cut my plugwires to put in daytime running light module (this was done by an "audi specialist" in a major chain. said store employees that assist have been told... and told... and told... now I'm the crazy guy they point and stare at)
few of the lights, lenses and bushings were changed, we got all of that off the internet and unfortunatley I got the wrong control arms. luckily I have dub lovin friends. and they're also confused as to which set of control arms I have in. disregarding the arms. I just needed the bushings in place. so I got just the bushings. in they went
uhm.. needed 3 manuals to fix the thing. but got enough relative info to remedy a temporary situation.
tried to rebuild the diff by hand.. it worked. until I drove past 100kph... bs... I needed something that would be RELIABLE the whole reason I got out of a 20 year old car in the first place.
so. on my birthday after calling wreckers day after day. we finally found our differential. we could pick it up the next day. paid for the diff with my cheque and birtday money.
Flat broke I was but happy as a pig in slop. (looked like it too after 3-4 hours of being on my back under a car) the diff was in and I was rockin
uhm.. after driving and driving the exhaust was in crummy condition. so being flat broke I couldn't pay for pipe or bending, muffler... nothing.
my parents told me to take it to a speedy, they were sick of the noise. and after telling them what I knew about chain stores and their knowledge of these autos. I went knowing full well that if they wanted it done at a chain. I'd get it done..... knowing full well they'd freak out.
$700 was the quote (bs again) so I told my parents to give me $100 and I'd get it done by friday (it was wednesday I believe) so calling around. got some pipe shop to do a custom job on the pipe, rip the mid muffler (which had a hole and the pipe was screwed too) and weld the back one back on. well.. it worked for 2 weeks and come to find out they welded a hangar to the pipe. and the weld and hanger broke exposing a hole and back to square 1.
getting sick of the whole ordeal we got a new muffler. got a friend to bend us pipe and arcwelded the thing in ourselfs. jeez louise the thing sounds sweet. but still only an automatic.








after driving it for a few more months, another noise crept its way in
my parents getting sick of the whole "buy the car and fix it as you go along" idea were getting annoyed. so to remedy the situation. they got me a honda civic. which I and my..... u guessed it....... 
buy and fix another car.....
it lasted for a while.. until I got my licence suspended and I had time on my hands... job laid me off on unfair but realistic terms.. (never wanted to work there anyways. got my laptop, stereo, amps, and subs stolen out of their parking lot and nobody wants to do a damn thing about it. feeling broken, and half of a man, I swore I'd get back on top)
long story behind my civic but I dont have it anymore....
never talked to friends, family or even girlfriend. my mission was to get my audi running and get driving again. I took to the 80 like it was a zen garden. disassembly of over 3/4's the car no engine, no diff, no rear seats, carpet, column dash, wheels, brakes, springs/struts etc. SKELETON
so my 2 months lacking transportation I put all my efforts toward my beautiful burden. research, sourcing, measuring, and many afternoons and into evenings were lost underneath that car. but all for a good cause.
with much help from dub lovers and friends I found part numbers for all necessary parts, found about parts I never had, and made a wish list a mile long-literally 12 pages (the guys at VW, my g/f and parents hate me and dont believe nor care for what I got)
finding out that the carrier plate connected to my 3a engine had sheared the metal right around all the bolts, we took it to VW and they would get it replaced. a part came back but we were quite busy when we got our parts and I just had to keep on my car and put everything back in slowly
alarm, stereo, seats, new key and switch, belts, plugs, clips, sensors, wires, fluids, hoses, gaskets, etc
we finally had time to get to my carrier plate. alas.. WRONG PART... so we go through the process of wrong part 3 times. GAVE them our old part to work with and almost a month later we got a call. they've found my part.. couldn't get new but it was there. 
shot across town like on the wings of pegasus grabbed my $h1T and I was GONE MF'er 72 hours later.... my car moves after months of inactivity. all from 12 hours before getting my licence back and getting a new job as a computer lab instructor.
I guess that concludes my story (or most of the bases) of how I went from dub lover to audi driver and my desire for european design and percision.
I have a new respect for the car, the rules of the road, good help, and patience. which you now have after reading this long ass story.
Whadd'ya think?


----------



## VTRally (Sep 25, 2001)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (duandcc)*

I'm Clint and I just turned 29. I am also a DINK and my wife is fantastic! Into cars 100% but doesn't really share the Audi portion, she's a VW person. The username is my third on the Vortex. I used to be "MK2 SLC" way back in the day, 5-6 years ago. I changed it to "Quattrophile" when the new format came but got too much grief from people who didn't get it, so now I'm VTRALLY I've been around awhile but don't post much. I'm from Vermont and I work for a company that is 100% into rallying and hence the name. 
I was in the Air Force for 8 years and worked on helicopters in Special Ops. It was my dream job but a little accident with one of my eyes put that to an early rest. Now I work for a company that builds rally cars and I should say we do a very good job! That is also my dream job and I really enjoy it. If you guys can make it to an SCCA ProRally, look me up. I'll be the only 6'4" guy wearing a red "Mitsubishi" shirt.
I've always been into VAG stuff but don't really know why. Didn't grow up with it and didn't have many friends who drove them. Just ended up that way








List of cars in order:
1985 Jetta GL
Drove for 2 years and sold 
1990 Jetta GLI
Still have after 8 years, it's now a VR6 Beast!
1971 type 2 Bay Window
Project gone wrong, sold it when I left for England
1976 Austin Mini Special
Junk, got rid of it as fast as possible
1984 Coupe GT
Awesome car, drove for 3 years, sold it when I left England
1984 80 Sport 
Known here as 4000 but way better, loved it, sold it when I left England
1986 BMW 320i
Great laugh, RWD crazy slides, sold it when I left England
1990 80Q
Current daily, love it, Blau cam stainless exhaust, goes good last long time!
1968 VW Dune Buggy
One of the JC Whitney kits from back in the day. A lot of fun.
2003 VW 20AE GTI
This is the wife's daily and is also a lot of fun!
I've always wanted a 20V URQ and someday I will have one. That's about the only plan on the horizon for me car wise right now. I would like to convert the GTI over to AWD but the UR is calling!


----------



## audi_man_68 (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (VTRally)*

im scott i have 2 audi's a 1990 80 quattro and a 83 audi 4000s i love the german cars.my family allways ask me why are you hooked on the german car and i tell them just look at the reliabilty.they go when most gm or ford junk won't.im 35 and have 2 kids one 5 and the other 3 monthes.
scott


----------



## dub lover (Jan 29, 2002)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (duandcc)*

well my name is josh and i am 20 yo. i live in denver co and love my audi...
my obsession with car started right away. my dad was an outside sales person for napa for 22 years. so i went to work with him all the time. so when i was 13 my sister got a 1970 beetle that my dad and i restored to pretty good condition. then three years later it was handed down to me. i drove and moded it for about a year...love the hell out of it.(it was fun a hell in the snow also







)
then after a trip to europe in 2000 i saw a corrado for the first time...i had to have one. so when i got back i bought a 1994 corrado vr6 from my friend. it was the most fun i have ever had with a car. in one year i put 26,000 miles on it. and never left town! but after spending about 1,000 dollars on it a month i decided to get something else.
now i was working at a vw dealership selling parts(go figure) and found my car 1994 audi 90 cs quattro. changed the t-belt & tensioner, water pump and t-stat. and have driven it with no problems ever since http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the best part was the blizzard we had last march. the car kicked a$$ in the snow.
i have gone so far as to get an audi sport badge tatooed to my leg! i love my audi and hope to have an s4 in the future.


----------



## Kuronen (Oct 18, 2001)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (sirhc)*

Hi all, my name is Heikki. I got into audi's just recently. My username comes from my surname, I had used it on other forums before.
I'm 23 years old, working on my M.Sc. thesis in defence industry. I should graduate before new year.
I have a history with Volkswagens. My dad had had a Beetle once before my birth, and it was still standing at our home yard when I was a kid. It was a non-runner so I got to play with it. I remember I used sneak to the Beetle and behind the wheel all the time... So the beetle was then sold to scrapyard and I was really sad. Afterall it had been a nice playground for me for many years. Shortly after that my dad bought himself a brand-new VW Caddy pick-up (1986). I learnt myself to drive with that car, at the age of 9 or 10! It happened on icetrack near my home, where we used to go with my dad. This Caddy was totalled though in 1990 because somebody came from side-road without looking. My dad bought another one, which he still has. So, in 1997 I bought my first car, it was a tornadorot mk2 Golf 1.6CL based on good experiences with the VW marque. I drove it for about a year, then totalled it because I slept on the wheel. Good thing that I didn't get hurt. Then I had a Peugeot 106 for a while, but it was a horrible car. Always broken. I got rid of it and bought another mk2 instead. It was a sluggish 1.8CL at first but later on I transplanted a G60 engine in it which gave it a really nice character. This spring I bought a mk4 TDI Golf with my fiancee, and a few months after it somebody wanted to buy my G60 so off it went. I bought my first Audi to replace the shortage on the same weekend I sold the G60. So far I've been quite satisfied with my 90 quattro, the only downsides so far have been high insurance costs and the fact that it's a gas hog.


----------



## Meaney (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (Kuronen)*

Hey all, I'm Kyle, I'm 29 I live in New Jersey again! My username really doesn't reflect my attitude, but the MINI Cooper S I thought I would have had by now. Life has it's way with you sometimes I guess. 
Anywho, I got hooked into VW's with a few of my buddies about 10 years ago, when I got my Rabbit GTI. Wrecked it! So i replaced it with a Flash Silver 16V Scirocco that I lovingly drove for 2.5 years before that was wrecked too. Replaced that with a Red 16V Scirocco that was pre-wrecked, so i wouldn't have to. Painted and worked the car up, with the usual bits (2.0, TT exhaust, suspension,...) And sold it. 
Then I got my 4000q. I drove that for 3 hard trouble-free years before that got wrecked too. I still have the Quattro in my parents driveway looks like it needs some suspension work to the front end. I love Audi's, I've worked as a Service advisor at Audi dealerships over the years, so I've become pretty well-versed on them as time has gone on. Right now I'm planning on a 20V turbo swap in the ol' 4kq and trying not to wreck the Scirocco I'm driving again. 
Cheers








Kyle


_Modified by Meaney at 9:59 PM 10-9-2003_


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (duandcc)*

I'm Emre. I live in upstate NY







. My first love was the 16v Shiracco, spent a lot of time looking for a good one (aka: one that fit my small budget), eventually my buddy got a FWD 1990 90. After that I was hooked on the 4 rings.
Not too long after that I found a 87.5 CGT that, in no less words, was a town sleeze. It has passed hands through several "dubbers" in my local town, until it ended up with me. The paint was horrible, the drivers side window barley went, and the passenger side was inop. I drove that fora short while until it meets it's timely demise at the hands of a drunk driver (me:thumbdown:, kids, don't drink a liter of absolut and get behind the wheel ). Luckily all I was doing was pretending to be a rally driver in my buddies woods and hit a patch of soft dirt and HARD rocks







. The front suspension was fubar and the local Audi/VW used car lot gave me $500 for it toward a car on their lot, a 5000 s q! 
My first quattro! I then got a job making pizzas (high school), which led to delivering pizzas







, which led to my old 5kq breaking down







. After a $1,500 bill from my new wrench (A LOT of work was done) it was mint! I was so happy, and then I needed tires. since I had just paid to fix it, all I could afford was some crappy off brand all seasons, I think H rated. On it's last day of existence, my GF had a bad migraine and was staying home form school and asked me to deliver her some extra-strength Tylenol. On the way there, on her road, a horrible horrible road, I hit a telephone pole. It was on a up hill, dog leg left, on a sheet of pure ice! What a bummer! the car was basically totaled







. It would be a long long hard 6 month search for the right Cq. In that meantime I picked up a 84 Chevy







Scottsdale pick up







. after one trip to Pittsburgh Pa(1500 total miles) and one to Lancaster PA (800 total miles) I had almost given up on finding a nice Cq, until I got a call from a guy one town over from me, who had one that he wanted to sell














! The car checked out great, had ALL the service history and was in my budget! Finally I had a Cq, until . . . a small running problem to peep it's head up














. I've spent a lot of money and even more time trying to figure it out, and I'm still looking. As of right now, I ma fed up with the Cq and I am looking at a Tornado Red 87 4000CS quattro to keep the Cq away from all the road salt they use around here.
I don't ever see myself with out a 5cyl Audi, for as long as I live.


----------



## Kymbersport Racing (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (yumyjagermiester)*

I'm Jeff and I live in NE Ohio with my wife. We have no kids, but we have 3 cats and that works for us. I started down the VW/Audi path in college when I bought my first.
It was a '73 Super Beetle that turned out to be a big pile of 's'. Bad pan, bad body, bad brakes. So I really destroyed it by putting a baja kit on it and then promptly sold it for half what I paid.
Fast forward a few years to 1999 when I was offered a free Rabbit if I could get it to run. This was the start of my watercooled phase. After the rabbit came an early GTI and Jetta that became one, a GTI 16V, and an A3 GTI 8V. My current crop includes a Scirocco 16V (autocross), an 87 Cabriolet, and my latest, an '84 4000S Quattro as the daily driver. It came complete with a nearly identical, but wrecked, parts car. So I plan on keeping it going as long as I can.


















_Modified by Kymbersport Racing at 1:00 PM 10-15-2003_


----------



## 200TeeCue (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (Kymbersport Racing)*

Hi, am I too late? Did I make it to the meeting on time, or are you just wrapping up?
Hi, my name is Marshall, I'm 24 and my girlfriend and I just broke up like two hours ago. Seriously, there were tears all around.
Me: I'm a graphic designer, drummer, writer, and scatterbrained (I cannot remember a darn thing if my life depended on it-hope I never need meds for a heart condition or anything).
My father, although owning a 66 Chevelle, had prompted me to get a '74 Beetle as my first car (which consequently, I got my first TICKET in). After many mornings filing those darn points clean, I sold it and got a superclean Mazda 323 hatchback with only 54k on it. My brother blew the tranny in Rhode Island and I had to go pick it up







Then followed my lovely '89 Fox (no really, I really DID like it!) which had only 43k when I bought it. That got traded in for a (and this is the part where you know I'm putting a lot of trust in all of you and this community)-heh, heh, neon...Yup. The thing depreciated faster than I could pay on it, so it got sold then I bought my PITA 1993 Corrado. I loved everything about that car except for its terrible expense, and the fact the water pump, heater core, rear caliper, head gasket, aux. coolant pump...all went within 6 months or so...Then came my current ride, a 1986 Coupe GT, with beautiful red leather interior (CE, also digital stuff-but you guys knew that before me), and my project 1984 Rabbit GTI. The coupe has got me by the balls, I guess you could say...It's such a fun car, even with the power I miss from a VR6 (hence the username).
That's my car tale, as short as I could make it. Did I pass???


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (stockeasyvr6)*

Never too late to join AA -Audi's Anonymus, plenty of coffee and sugar cookies to go around. But really, break up 2 hours ago and you turn to this bunch of boneheads for solace







Geez and it seems you're sober enough to type. Holy crap man get drunk







rent a hooker







get the furk out of the house







- just take a cab so you don't risk the ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A2DubNut (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (Phatbastard)*

Firstly, LOL to above!
Ok, here goes, My name is Jim and I'm a Germanaholic...I have been for a short lived 4 years, but I feel I've already spiraled to the point of no return.








It all started back then, so simply...an '87 2 dr Golf GT and a dream. Then it all went to hell.
The Golf, god rest her soul, gave it all for me, a loving caring owner. One euro g-grind cam, a high performance head, brand new head gasket and she was off to the races, never to return to me. It turned out that her floorpans were'nt loyal to me anymore...So I killed the B**ch and sold her heart and soul to another GT driver in desperate need of a heart transplant.
Then there was the Jetta, she had such a sexy body, too bad the B* was so cold hearted that she just decided to up and die on me one day and leave me stranded 150 miles from the nearest outhouse. just before she died she screamed at me...an awful sound...something like "Clunk."
And now I own an '87 coupe GT...just bought her today, and I have plans for her...she's quite sexy....and she's willing to go down, about an inch and a half. I'll see if I can get her to go further...more updates soon


----------



## Phatbastard (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (A2DubNut)*

I've got nutin' new, just enjoyed this so I'm bumping it back from the dead to see if anyone new wants to chime in


----------



## t44tim (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (Phatbastard)*

Ok, I'm new to the vortex so I'll chime in.
My name is Tim(34) and I've had an Audi problem for about 7 years. My first Audi was/is an 87 5000s slushbox that I loved despite the fact that Audi auto-shifters are basically looking for a place to die. I drove it for about 4 years and then handed it off to my wife. We recently replaced it with a 93 Infinity G20 that she loves. The old 5000 sensed that it was no longer wanted and developed problems that exceed its value by several hundred $ and it is sitting waiting for me to get rid of it. 
When my wife took the 5k, I found an 87 4kcsq in Seattle that I drove for 2 years. I really liked the 4k, but I kind of settled for that color (Tornado Red) because I couldn't wait to find a Quattro. Doesn't it seem that when you're looking and able to buy there is nothing around, but when you can't afford another car there are 10 that you want?
This time I went to Portland (in the 5ks) to pick up my third Audi and current daily driver, a charcoal mettalic 1990 200tq. It had 184,000 on it when I picked it up and it had several of the common problems that the older turbos end up with. I slowly brought it back to life and then some, adding a QLCC chip, 1.8bar wastegate spring, and a 20v bypass valve to bring the power up to ~220-230 hp.
A great car that just got better.
I recently picked up my 86 5kcstq as a fix-and-re-sell project. Should be ready this month unless I can convince my wife that I need to keep it through the winter to use as my ski-ride. (I tele-ski and sometimes even ride the chair to the top)


----------



## t44tim (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (t44tim)*

Oh yeah, I forgot. Haiku Master, I think I saw your CQ in Bellingham. My parents live on N.State and I was visiting them about 2 years ago and saw a nice black CQ across the street. Long shot, but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (Phatbastard)*

My name is Rick, I'm 23 and I am new to the world of Audi's but not new to VW's by any stretch. I bought my first VW a 66 Karmann Ghia when I was 15 and it was solid but needed a paint job. I kept it around and then picked up my 79 transporter. It was from NC, no rust and i loved it. I had it repainted the factory correct blue and white and it was nice. I got rid of the Ghia for a 73 Westy, which had about 15 Mr. boston vodka bottles in it. It came from Alabama so no rust again. i sold the Westy to finance the re spray of the Transporter. I then wanted a watercooled VW for a daily driver as I NEVER drove the Transporter in the rain, let alone the salty winters. So I knew I wanted a Golf in bright surf green and a VR6. Got the color, not the motor http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Sold the Transporter to finance a year of school without taking out student loans for my freshmen year. rocked the Golf sport except in the winter, great year round car huh







Modded that, traded that in on the 98 GTI VR6, put some go go stuff on that, sold it abut 2 weeks ago. Picked up my current Audi after driving my friends car in the snow once, and the next day also and I hate working on Audi's. It's an 87 4kQcs. Also, along the way I've owned an 85 Jetta winter beater, 83 GTI, 81 Diesel rabbit, and a bunch of other american beaters too. So I'm a long time Audi admirer, just became a member of the club recently


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (t44tim)*

Could have been me! I think 2 years ago the CQ was pretty nice. Also I think it is the only black one in town. There's a pearl white one and a Lago blue one but thats all I've ever seen. Lots of 90Q 20vs though, kind of odd!


----------



## AKain (May 29, 2003)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (DubinBuffalo)*

Hi, my names Adam and I'm 16 years old. I live in Rockford, IL, about 45 minutes from Chicago. My first and current car is a -1990 80Q-
Parents wanted me to look at pickup trucks and Neons and I said, "NAY!" 
...And so I began my quest for my first car!
I'm probably younger than a lot of you guys, but I do know a little about cars...not saying I dominate...I'm just here to learn from the more experienced http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks everyone for replying to all the dumbass threads I post and to some of the stupid stuff I say...and to all a good nite
-Member of AA since 2003


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (AKain)*

Bump for the new members!


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (duandcc)*

I guess considering the amount of time that I spend lurking around here, I should give alittle introduction as well. I'm bill, a 21 yr old mechanical engineering major at Villanova (outside of philly), and I guess my love with Audi's began a long time ago, when my dad had a 76 audi fox. I dont know why, but I loved that car, and was extremly upset when he sold it to get a ford ranger (my parents have a coal stove, so it makes lugging coal, mulch, ect around alot easier). 
My next meeting with Audis was my first car--a mythical 81 4000 5+5. Indiana Red Metallic, the most comfortable seats ive even been in......and more problems then I could imagine. Unfortunately, this poor car was rather abused--electronics were a mess of electrical tape, fuse box was so bad even our friendly mechanic couldnt figure it out, and enough rust spots that I should have ran far, far away. However, my dad and I figured it would be a good project car, so I bought it for $665, and drove it for the last 2.5 years/20,000 miles of its life. When it ran, it ran great--especially in twisties, I could burn my friends who had much newer, nicer cars. Of course, when it didnt run, it had a tendency to strand me embarrasing places--pizza parlor, school, my junior prom.......









finally, it died on the way to my last day of senior year of high school--slightly fitting, with all the end of one life, beginning of the next stuff. Our mechanic told us it wouldnt pass inspection, due to the entire passenger side of the car being rusted out. As a result, I'm stuck now with a '97 mazda protoge--not too bad of a car, gets 40 mpg on the highway in the summer, but I miss my audi. I'm always looking for one--20v coupe or 90 quattro are my current intrests, especially since theres a dilapidated 90 20v at the local audi dealer that looks like it could make a fun summer project....................


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (evilman69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilman69* »_










Sweet ride Elliot! Representing Canada.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MLEKOC1 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (mk3gti)*

okay my turn im 33 single and i love vws and audis . it all started when i was a kid okay, i wont bore you with my life story here is my list oh and i work for Hertz BM so i get to drive new cars everyday you name it and i have driven it its like the best job i ever had . okay here is the list in order /
dasher in high school people would ask me what the hell is that lol
volvo wagon moms car yellow also 1972
1989 jetta gl brothers hand me down
1994 golf gl brothers hand down again
1996 jetta gl first new car yuppie
1998 passat 1.8 wagon love her for about a year


----------



## MLEKOC1 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (MLEKOC1)*

sorry guys i havent finished yet hit return by mistake
1999 passat 1.8 t blue sedan nice not enough power
2000 v6 passat sweet car good power
2003 passat 1.8t for my sister she got the vw bug going now
and my new Toy AUDI A4 SPORTS PCK 17 DOLPHIN GREY I LOVE THIS CAR ITS LIKE A PORSHE I MAKE EXCUSES JUST TO DRIVE THIS CAR . OKAY GUYS THATS ALL AND REMEMBER NEVER FOLLOW


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (MLEKOC1)*

Well, good to know we are all among friends. I have been here for the past few years, as many of you have seen, although I have met none of you in person.
My name is Travis Pierce. I'm 19 years old, in collage (studying to be a mechanical engineer), and work as a lot tech at a Volvo-Porsche dealer.
The whole reason I am the way I am about german cars, Audi's in perticular, is because of my dad. He has been an Audi mechanic since I have been born. He has owned his own shop for ~12 years now, and has customers that come from other states to have him work on their cars (even if they are not Audis). While growing up, we always had at least one Audi. We had a few 5000 turbos (all manuals, no quattros) and my dad had a 1986 4000 quattro, which I LOVED. Oddly enough, we got rid of our last Audi about the time I started driving. My dad likes to drive trucks and my mom got her dream car, a Jeep Wrangler. My first car was a 1988 Vw Fox my dad bought for me for $200. It needed a clutch, and some other stuff. There was not a straight body panel on the car, the paint was bad (no rust). I started the process of fixing what would break and had a nice car by the end, though not much to look at, and not fast. I loved the car, and actually wish I never sold it sometimes. I drove it ~25,000 miels in the year I had it, beat the crap out of it, and it never let me down. One day I made the mistake of looking in the classified section of the local paper and saw a 1990 audi cq for sale







. I had always LOVED these cars. I'd only seen them in pictures. I called the guy, he e-mailed me some pics. I told my dad about my find, and he agreed I should find out more. Well, that was it. Met the guy, saw the car, went to Indiana a few days later and bought the car I never should have. I loved the car to death. At this time is when I found the vortex and online forums. I sunk sooo much money into it. I knew at the time, but not as much as i do now, no 17 year old should have a car like that. The car was constant problem after problem, but I loved to drive it. I put almost 50,000 miles on it in the two years I had (while being gone both summers). When I got back last november, a guy from my work offered to buy the car. I accepted, hoping to get a VR6 GTi as a more reliable, newer mode of transportation. The audi had ~210,000 miles on it by this time... *My girlfriend cried the day i gave it away*, i promise her I will own another one day, yet it will have a lot less mileage. 
Well, i set off to find a nice little VW or at Toyota Tacoma (my little fetish...







)All were either out of my price range or crappy. I couldn't find a GTI for the life of me. Durring this time, i had the pleasure of driving a 1991 Audi 200 20v tq that my dad had aquired while I was away. The big sedans addicting boost was sucking me in. My friends made fun of me for liking a "grandpa car"... One day i found a 1994 Audi S4 on Auto trader for $9k. The guy was a customer of my dads. I saw the car, needed brakes, oil change, and had little boost ( a vaccuum hose was disconected). The car was totally stock, old guy owned it since new, had bought a new A6 3.0, and the dealer wouldn't take it due to it had over 100,000 on it (115k actually). The thing was almost flawless. I offered $8k cash, and he took it. I fell right back into the hole I just climed out of, and love it!! The car has been little problem and I love it. Much more dependable than my cq was. My friends still don't see my fasination with the grandpa car, but they do like it. No one looks at it, which is the way I want it. 
Not to make you all think I am a lucky kid who gets everything handed to him, i have worked since I was 15. I'm just lucky enough to not have to pay labor for repairs and get a huge parts discount, which is the ONLY way i can afford my car!!


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (blkaudicq)*

I'm James from Austin Texas.
I like Audis. I'd buy alot more, but I have no more room to put them.
That pretty much sums it up.


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: Who are you & what about your cars? (DubinBuffalo)*

My name is Lon, and my first european car was a 1986 Volvo 760 Turbo. Had lots of fun with it. Even mod'd it with ipd springs, ipd 1" sway bars front and rear, bilstein shocks, and some dunlop z rated tires. Worked out awesome for my friend car.
My 2nd euro car was a 1979 VW Rabbit. Didnt do much at all to it. I sold it about 3 months ago to RG3 who has recently added a lot of toys to it, making it very euro styled.
My 3rd euro car was a 2000 Jetta 1.8t which i did some mild stuff to with H&R springs, tokico shocks. 
My current car, 2002 Audi A4 Avant 1.8t Quattro 5 spd manual is my pride right now. Done so work to it and adding some more mods by summer. KW variant 2 coilovers, Revo SPS3 chip, Milltek downpipe, Milltek exhaust, BBS RS-GT 18x8.5 with Toyo T1S Proxy, Ecode HID. Up and coming is a body kit from DeCorsa and a S4 rear bumper. Also have a set of H-Sport sway bars and Neuspeed Super K04 turbo kit and a set of new wheels in 19" variant.
I also own and run http://www.socaleuro.com which is also my pride and joy. Have thrown several successful gatherings over 600 vehicles big. You can see some of them featured in Eurotuner magazine and European car magazine.


----------

